# GTX 780ti Abstürze



## Claut (14. Juli 2014)

Moing.
Nach dem ich ja seit letzter Woche die 780ti von Inno3D habe mit dem Basistakt 1150 MHz, hab ich wohl nur Probleme damit.
Ich bekomme dauerhaft wie soll man Sagen, abstürze. Sprich im Spiel (CoD-Ghosts) geht der Bildschirm einfach aus und bekommt kein Signal mehr so das ich den PC per Knopf neu Starten muss. Kann nicht Sagen, ob es bei anderen Spielen auch so ist, da ich seit dem nur das eine Spiele.
Treiber war zu vor der 337.88. Nach dem ich mir dann 340.43 Beta gezogen habe dachte ich, das alles vorbei ist. Kam dann wieder. Hab mir dann via OSD die Daten anzeigen lassen. 
Es gab nichts auffälliges. Temperatur bei Max. 66°. 
Im XMP Profil hab ich dann Manuell auf 1600 MHz gestellt, da zu vor auf Auto war. Ab da war dann seit gestern Ruhe. Plötzlich fängt das ganze wieder an. 

BIOS 1.70 Treiber 

________
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL 9 Dual Kit55W be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold i5 3570k takt 4.00 GHzASRock Z77 Pro 4 Windows 8.1

Vermutung liegt vill beim Mainboard, das dies einfach zu "Alt" ist?.
Zu vor hatte ich eine GTX 560 und 4GB NoName 1300 Ram verbaut.

Satzstellung lässt sich wohl nicht anpassen. Ist mir nicht möglich o.O


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2014)

Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Kann sein, dass das auch einfach zu schwach ist.


----------



## Felix^^ (14. Juli 2014)

Wurde irgendetwas übertaktet ? Nur weil es in Prime95 stabil läuft, heißt das bei weitem nicht dass das auch bei Spielen der Fall ist.


----------



## Claut (14. Juli 2014)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Steht aber auch im Beitrag  [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Getaktet ist nur die CPU auf 4 GHz.  Gpu ist werksseitig bereits getaktet wie es von inno3d eben üblich ist [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die werte sind im Spiel jedoch normal. Keine überhitzung oder ähnliches [/font]


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2014)

Ok, überlesen.  Davon gibts zwei, aber egal ob 650W oder 750W, das sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Was aber auch nicht heisst, dass es nicht trotzdem am Netzteil liegen könnte.


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Ist die 550w Edition xD 

Hmm weiß nicht. Hab mir dann mal bf4 geholt um es da zu testen. Da hab ich die Probleme nicht, genauso wie in watch dogs. 

Ich tippe halt nach wie vor auf das Board.  Kann mich aber leider nich aus


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt mal Stunden lange Whatch Dogs und BF4 Gespielt. Dort tritt das Problem nicht auf. Ist definitiv nur bei CoD-Ghosts der fall, weswegen auch immer.


----------



## sewo (15. Juli 2014)

Wie sind die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU bei den verschiedenen Spielen?


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Alle gleich. Unterschiede um die 5°


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Ich tippe halt nach wie vor auf das Board.  Kann mich aber leider nich aus


Eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn es die anderen Spiele nicht betrifft. Aber wer weis, möglicherweise kann ein Spiel auch Spannungsspitzen verursachen die dem Rechner nicht gut tun. Grafikkarten können ja auch überhitzen, wenn was nicht ordentlich programmiert wurde. Hat es alles schon gegeben.  
Also meiner Meinung nach liegt es wohl eher am Spiel selbst. Nach Release war es teilweise doch sehr verbuggt und viele haben/hatten auch das Problem welches du  beschrieben hast. Allerdings ist das ganze mehr als ein halbes Jahr her. Neuere Meldungen über Abstürze sind kaum zu finden. 
Ob die Fehler wirklich alle behoben sind, ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Hab ma etz mal as Paris 650w NT geholt und teste das mal. 

Laut Leistungsmessungen und Recherche braucht die GPU mind 650W um Konstant zu Laufen.


----------



## squats (15. Juli 2014)

ich würde einfach mal vermuten das es am Spiel liegt, da es ja nur dort auftritt


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Vill braucht Ghosts Online einfach mehr GPU Power und da wiederum mehr Strom, und da hackt es am NT. So währe meine Überlegung  
Mag sein das ich Falsch liege, aber es kann jede banale Möglichkeit sein die zur Lösung führt


----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2014)

Ghosts war zu Release unspielbarer Murks und als ich es ein paar Monate spaeter nochmal ausprobiert habe, hatte sich nix daran geaendert. Ich wuerde also auf ein Problem mit Ghosts tippen.

Daran, dass das Motherboard zu alt ist sollte es nicht liegen, ein PSU-Problem waere denkbar.


----------



## squats (15. Juli 2014)

das BQ reicht völlig aus, Volllast sollte so um die 350W liegen


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Am NT lag es nicht. Keine 30 min und es ging von vorne los. Langsam vergeht mir die Lust an dem ganzen


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Hab ma etz mal as Paris 650w NT geholt und teste das mal.
> 
> Laut Leistungsmessungen und Recherche braucht die GPU mind 650W um Konstant zu Laufen.


Nein ganz sicher nicht. Dein komplettes System liegt vielleicht bei 400-450 Watt auf keinen Fall mehr. Selbst meine CPU und GPU braucht da nicht wirklich viel mehr. Schau dir mal auf Computerbase.de die Tests zu den Grafikkarten an. Da wird beim Stromverbrauch immer das ganze System gemessen. 650-700 Watt verbrauchst du vielleicht wenn du zwei Grafikkarten hast.


----------



## Claut (15. Juli 2014)

Es muss doch einen Logischen und vernünftigen Grund geben, wieso die GPU nur bei Ghosts und auch nur Online abschmiert und nicht bei anderen Spielen. 

Habe bis jetzt über eine Stunde FurMarkt laufen lassen und kam nicht über 77° ohne irgendwelche Spannungseinbrüche oder anderweitige Aussetzer. 

Werd mir Morgen mal eine Neue Kaufen und die Testen.

Nervt mich dennoch nicht zu wissen, wieso das so ist. Einige meinten bereits das es in Ghosts schon bei Relase zu solchen Problemen gekommen ist, jedoch seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr darüber berichtet wurde.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Einige meinten bereits das es in Ghosts schon bei Relase zu solchen Problemen gekommen ist, jedoch seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr darüber berichtet wurde.



Naja - das heisst ja nicht unbedingt, dass es die Probleme nicht mehr gibt. Eventuell heisst es ja einfach, dass niemand Ghosts spielt? Wenn man sich die Steam-Stats anschaut, dann haben MW2, MW3 und BO2 jeweils mehr Spieler im Multiplayer als Ghosts. Und das zu Recht!

Ich hatte staendig Performance-Probleme und Lags im Multiplayer und es stuerzte auch oefter mal ab oder ich flog aus einer MP-Partie. Das Ganze war einfach nicht spielbar.


----------



## Claut (16. Juli 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal eine Zweite gekauft und die Getestet. Dort hab ich das selbige Problem. 

Eingebaut, Treiber gelöscht und Neu Installiert. Nach wie vor die Abstürze. 

Langsam denk ich, das es irgendwie an Steam oder am Spiel selber liegt, das dafür sorgt das da alles Abstürzt. 

In einem anderen Forum hat jemand folgendes geschrieben:
"Außerdem ist dann nicht (zwangsweise) seine Karte defekt, sondern der NVidia-Boost zieht einfach viel zu stark an... NVidia hat nicht nur eine Boost-Stufe wie bei AMD die entweder anliegt oder nicht, sondern erhöht den Takt sofern es das PowerTarget und die Temperatur zulässt auf einen Mindestturbo und je nach Güte des Chips und auch wieder unter Berücksichtigung des Powertargets und der Temperatur in 13MHz-Schritten bis zum Anschlag. Und das kommt hin und wieder mal vor dass sich die Karten dann verschätzen."

Da kann ich nun Spekulieren.


----------



## squats (16. Juli 2014)

bringst das neu gekaufte dann wieder zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder?


----------



## Claut (16. Juli 2014)

Bring ich denk ich mal zurück. Bringt mir ja nichts, wenn es wohl nicht an der GPU liegt.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Langsam denk ich, das es irgendwie an Steam oder am Spiel selber liegt, das dafür sorgt das da alles Abstürzt.
> [...]
> Da kann ich nun Spekulieren.


War ja von Anfang an meine Vermutung. Steam selber kannst du ausschließen. Das ist nur dafür da dein Spiel zu registrieren wenn du es starten willst. Damit ist "DRM" gemeint (zu Deutsch "Digitale Rechteverwaltung) Halt um zu sehen, ob du berechtigt bist das Spiel zu spielen, oder nicht.


----------



## Claut (16. Juli 2014)

Testweise auch mal Modern Warfare 2 Gekauft und Gespielt. Da hab ich keinerlei Probleme, genauso wie in BOII -,- 

Echt madig das ganze


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Steam selber kannst du ausschließen.


So ganz allgemein wuerde ich das auch nicht sagen. Es gab auch schon Probleme mit dem Steam-Overlay im Zusammenhang mit Grafiktreibern. Momentan ist mir da aber zumindest nix bekannt. Und das wuerde dann freilich auch alle Steam-Spiele betreffen.


----------



## Claut (16. Juli 2014)

Man hat mir auch geraten in Steam selber den Overlay zu Deaktivieren, da der öfters mal Probleme verursacht.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Bring ich denk ich mal zurück. Bringt mir ja nichts, wenn es wohl nicht an der GPU liegt.



Mit anderen Worten du bringst jetzt die ausgepackte und benutzte Grafikkarte dem Händler zurück, die er jetzt nicht mehr als neu verkaufen kann. Und das nur damit du mal schnell was ausprobieren konntest?

Ich hoffe mal der Händler verweigert dir die Rücknahme bzw. tauscht sie nur gegen eine Ersatzkarte vom Hersteller bzw. gar nicht wenn er sie testet falls du sie als defekt zurückbringen willst...


----------



## Claut (16. Juli 2014)

Wurde vorher auch so besprochen, so mir kein Problem damit


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Wurde vorher auch so besprochen, so mir kein Problem damit



Da hast du aber einen netten Händler


----------



## squats (16. Juli 2014)

darauf wollt ich hinaus


----------



## myadictivo (17. Juli 2014)

sei froh nicht bf4 zum release gespielt zu haben 
ja, auch 2013/14 wurden halt noch schlampig programmierte spiele released

du kannst

- entweder weiter stundenlang den fehler bei dir suchen und dabei zeit/nerven/geld verbrennen
- akzeptieren das es so ist, auf einen patch in ferner zukunft warten der das problem vll fixt
- eine der neuen konsolen kaufen


----------

